# Cofidis Bikes at PR



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

Anybody know what Cofidis was riding at Paris Roubaix? I know in the past the 585 was chosen, just wondering if they were on 595's.


----------



## asdasd44 (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php...es/paris_roubaix209/PR_Cofidis_Look_full_view


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Holy Cats! 
Supplemental brakes too!
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php...ures/paris_roubaix209/PR_Cofidis_Look_cockpit


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

maximum7 said:


> Holy Cats!
> Supplemental brakes too!
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php...ures/paris_roubaix209/PR_Cofidis_Look_cockpit


That's Alexandre Blains Look and I think that it is an old KG 481..?


----------



## framed (Oct 25, 2005)

Tumppi said:


> That's Alexandre Blains Look and I think that it is an old KG 481..?


Look (no pun intended) at the seatpost = 595.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Seatpost is non-ISP. It does look like a 481 from that angle...


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

wiz525 said:


> Seatpost is non-ISP. It does look like a 481 from that angle...


Yup, look at the cable routing through the top tube. That is the rear brake cable housing exiting near and around the left side of the seatpost. The head tube on that bike also is the old style lugged look.


----------

